# Plasterer/gyprocker looking for sponsorship



## Damo 8 (May 7, 2010)

Can anybody help me please, I'm running out of time???

My name is Damien and I've been plasterering in Ireland for 10 years, I have experience in all aspects of the trade, I have also done a lot of gyprock work here in Australia the last time I was here in 2005 and this year in Sydney.

I've recently moved to Perth from Sydney with my OH and I am looking for plastering/gyprock work anywhere in Australia with someone who could please sponsor me. 

I was going to apply for the skilled migration but as the government have just suspended applications until the end of June 2010 that means I will have to go home as my 2nd working holiday visa will expire at the end of June, my OH has a Masters in Marketing but she did not have enough points to apply for skilled migration thats why I am desperatley looking for a sponsor so we can stay in Australia.

I am very hard working, reliable and honest. I have all my own tools, ABN, white card. I am willing to move to any location if needed.

Is there anyone out there that would be willing to sponsor me/us or know of somebody else who might, I would be will to pay for the costs so it wouldnt cost the employer!!

Any help or advice is welcome.


----------



## stephanie.pomroy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello. How did u get on? X

<3 Wanting A New Life In Butler, Perth!! <3


----------

